# Prayers needed for Rachel McCoy



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello all you prayer warriors, please pray for Rachel McCoy, she the daughter of one my employees. I am not sure how long she has been in the hospital but I found out when I got home last night. Her parents are at the hospital and giving blood for her needs, I'm not sure exactly what the problems are but we need prayers.

Thanks,

FishingFrank
(Pat Corder)


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I will pray for Rachel.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please hold out your hand of compassion to Rachel McCoy. Touch her and heal her, Lord God. We don't know the specific need, but you do. Wrap her in your Holy Spirit, defend and protect her.

Raise her up to walk in health and beauty, and in the fear of the Lord.

Be with her family and friends in a special way. Give them your peace. Remind them that you are a good God, and that you have Rachel's good in mind. Raise up others to pray on Rachel's behalf, so that our prayers would be as a sweet savor to you and would touch your heart.

I praise you, oh God, that you prompt our prayers, your Spirit prays with us and for us when we don't have the words, and you answer our prayers before we ask! How awesome is your love for us, and your mercy is new every morning!

I ask these blessings on behalf of Rachel and her family in the precious and loving name of my Lord Jesus. Amen.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers sent for Rachel & her family.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Going up.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

Done.
I also pray that our will is His.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Imp


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Prayers sent also!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you all for your Prayers I'm Sure the McCoys really appreciate all of you


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Please hold out your hand of compassion to Rachel McCoy. Touch her and heal her, Lord God. We don't know the specific need, but you do. Wrap her in your Holy Spirit, defend and protect her.
> 
> ...


Lord, I come in agreement with Mrs. B's prayers... knowing that where one can put a thousand to flight, two will put ten thousand to flight! Lord, in your name, Jesus, I come against all manifestations of the enemy satan, and rebuke and bind every foul intention and scheme assigned against Rachel by satan and I loose the Holy Spirit of God to cover her, indwell her and empower her. Lord Jesus, you fill her with your healing VIRTUE and make her body in every way whole! We know that you came to give us life, and life abundantly, and that above all things you desire us to prosper. We claim that prosperity now in health and your Spirit for Rachel. In your name, Jesus... AMEN!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

FishingFrank posted an update on Rachel, a praise report, on this thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=96083

Thank you, Lord, for hearing and answering our prayers on behalf of Rachel.


----------

